
Walmart files patent for robot bee that detects pollen - jonbaer
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/walmart-to-make-autonomous-robot-bees-pollen-drones/
======
ohiovr
Can we see a picture of this robot bee? I saw a story about this and they had
a cheerson drone as their picture. Apparently they are serious. Is the robot
bee better than the bees they are killing? Is it self replicating? Bees cost
nothing to produce and one person can maintain thousands of them with only a
little training. And they make honey.

